# Ventrilo DJ using iTunes Integration



## Sportz956 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am attempting to follow this video (http://www.truveo.com/How-to-make-a-DJ-bot-for-Ventrilo/id/808860687) to set up a DJ for my Ventrilo, but I am currently unsuccessful. In the video, there are many things that you need to adjust in your setup, but some of the things the video maker has, I do not have. On the computer I want to use, I only have speakers and an attached microphone (I am using an HP laptop). For ouput device, I only have: -Default DirectSound Device or Default wave mapper (depending if use direct sound is chcked) -Speakers (High Definition Audio Device) -Digital Output Device (HDMI) (2-High Definition) -Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition) For input device, I only have -Default DirectSound Device or Default wave mapper (depending if use direct sound is chcked) -Microphone (High Definition Audio) For mixers, I only have -Microphone (High Definition Audio) -Speakers (High Definition Audio) -Digital Output Device (HDMI) (2-High Definition) -Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition) For mux and line, master volume appears when microphone is selected for mixer. If I choose anything other than microphone, nothing appears for mux or line. So, I am wondering, which of these settings need to be selected for my normal account, and which of these settings need to be selected for my bot account? Also, after we figure this out, is there anyway to make it so the music doesn't come out of my speakers, but the people in Ventrilo still hear it. I don't want to wake up a 3 am hearing music from my computer. Thank You.


----------

